# Got Mushrooms



## Brook Trout Lover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi: I took some pictures of these white mushrooms growing in the back woods behind my house. There are lots of them. I tried to post the pictures here but found out I have to make 15 posts before they allow to post photos. 

Anyhow if anyone is interested in them let me know, email me at 

[email protected] and put Mushrooms in the subject header. 

I can forward you the photos.

I dont know anything about them as far as ID but I go after morels usually every spring. 

Anyway if they are edible, it would be a shame to let them go to waste.

There are quite a few of them.

George


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

First off welcome to the site George.
I wouldn't know how to post them, so I can't be much help.
I know allot of folks just put there pics on photobucket
and just post a link to it.

A couple of easy to id shrooms that grow in the fall to keep an eye out for are
Hen of the woods, shaggy manes and chicken of the woods.

a little info on them.

*http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/octfd.htm*
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinus_comatus.html*
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/laetiporus_sulphureus.html*

mike


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Brook Trout Lover said:


> Hi: I took some pictures of these white mushrooms growing in the back woods behind my house. There are lots of them. I tried to post the pictures here but found out I have to make 15 posts before they allow to post photos.
> 
> Anyhow if anyone is interested in them let me know, email me at
> 
> ...


Yup photobucket.com and paste the link that says image link i always use it works great everytime.Welcome to the site...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site. To post the pics go to photobucket like hunter143 said. Thats how I post all my pics.


----------



## Brook Trout Lover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the response. I am getting use to the site and will check out your advice. In the meantime if anyone wants to see photos of these mushrooms, PM me and give me an email address and I can send them off to you. I dont know enough about them to know whether they are edible but there are lots of them growing.

So anyone care to ID them PM me and I will send the photos I have taken
Regards
george


----------



## Brook Trout Lover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Mike: These dont look like any of the ones you posted. These are large white mushrooms about 5 inch in diameter with white gills. The have flat surfaces maybe 5 inches by 1/2 to 1 inch thick. 

George


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Brook Trout Lover said:


> Thanks Mike: These dont look like any of the ones you posted.
> These are large white mushrooms about 5 inch in diameter with white gills.
> They have flat surfaces maybe 5 inches by 1/2 to 1 inch thick.
> 
> George


 
Hey George
I wasn't suggesting that they were, just if you were interested
in shrooms, I thought I'd give you a few easy ones to look for.
There are far more inedible/ poisonous shrooms out there than
edible ones.

On the ones in your yard,
what's the closest trees to them? 
Are the caps pure white and smooth?
Are the gills staying white as they age?
btw..I sent you an email

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

George
As I mentioned, I was only able to look at the small pics
but they look like some type of Clitocybe to me, possibly the
giant clitocybe which are these and are not edible.


http://www.mushroomexpert.com/clitocybe_gigantea.html

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Leucopaxillus_giganteus_20070817wa.JPG

mike


----------



## Brook Trout Lover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello Mike: Thanks for your reply.

I just received another ID on the mushrooms from another source and he thinks they are Clitocybe just as you concluded. 

The pictures you posted looks very much like those in the back yard.

So I guess they will stay in the back yard.

Thanks for your time and reply.

Regards
George


----------

